# tinydns dnssec

## i-s-a-k

Has anyone successfully patched tinydns for dnssec?

I found this http://www.tinydnssec.org but those patches seems to collide with the standard patches included in portage.

Is there anyone working on portage compatible patches?

----------

## i-s-a-k

*bump*

Is there really no one on Gentoo using dnssec with djbdns?

----------

